
China Is Becoming a Supercomputing Powerhouse - melling
http://www.wsj.com/articles/china-is-becoming-a-supercomputing-powerhouse-1447699331
======
melling
In 6 months, they almost tripled the number:

"China now hosts 109 of the high-performance computing systems on a widely
watched list of the world’s most powerful supercomputers that was released
Monday. The country had just 37 machines on the list only six months ago."

